# What kind of NSFW stories do you want to read?



## Keramai (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello!

I'm a writer and have noticed it's very difficult to find exactly what I'm looking for when I'm in the mood for some furry erotica. I want to know if there's any specific kinks, scenes, scenarios people are looking for and I'll do my best to write those out. I most likely won't be doing commissions but if enough people enjoy my stories I might make a patreon for exclusive stories and the likes.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 20, 2020)

My kink list is on my profile under INFO!

Plenty of kinky concepts I enjoy there!


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 22, 2020)

S&M and anything involving leather is kind of my go-to. I used to write some myself, but kind of lost the knack for it, now. I guess I've been too busy doing other things?

I like scenes set in nightclubs, bars or apartments after a night out. Funny how I do, considering I'm no party animal!


----------



## hara-surya (Apr 23, 2020)

I tend to write what I want to read, but among the kinks I enjoy are "taboo" (if you don't know what it means don't ask), omorashi (which I sell on Amazon with humans), lactation/breast expansion/hucow, power exchange (D/s, but not bondage) and erotic spanking.

Let me just add, Kindle Direct Publishing and Smashwords are good ways to get paid directly for what you write and, in my experience, gives you a confidence boost when you see people reading what you've written (via their analytics).


----------



## Matthew Hollingsworth (Apr 28, 2020)

feral bondage


----------



## Sablesword (May 2, 2020)

Bondage stories that leave out the SM.
That's what I try to write myself, because whenever I look for bondage-without-SM stories written by others I feel like the character in the Monty Python spam skit.

Me: Don't you have any bondage stories without SM?
Others: Well, there's this one that has SM, SM, SM, bondage, domination, and SM - it only has a _little_ SM in it...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 2, 2020)

More mpreg and oviposition. Also udders. *spills all them beans*


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 6, 2020)

I mean personally, if I had to pick something; it would be something with no fetishes. There's nothing wrong with a story about normal sex.

But that's just me.


----------



## hara-surya (May 6, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I mean personally, if I had to pick something; it would be something with no fetishes. There's nothing wrong with a story about normal sex.
> 
> But that's just me.



In my experience everyone has a sexual interest that another person would consider a "fetish" or "kinky" with no exceptions. And, that's pretty well the position of sexologists as well.

For example, what exactly is "normal sex"? Heterosexual sex, only in the missionary position with no foreplay at all? No oral? No fingering? No handies? No talking dirty? Sex ends at the male orgasm? To some people being that rigidly limited in how to define sex *is *kinky.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 6, 2020)

ciaranskye said:


> In my experience everyone has a sexual interest that another person would consider a "fetish" or "kinky" with no exceptions. And, that's pretty well the position of sexologists as well.
> 
> For example, what exactly is "normal sex"? Heterosexual sex, only in the missionary position with no foreplay at all? No oral? No fingering? No handies? No talking dirty? Sex ends at the male orgasm? To some people being that rigidly limited in how to define sex *is *kinky.



I think you're misunderstanding what I was saying and taking what I said into a whole other direction.....

One I don't feel like continuing because of my history with sex and because of how much you took what I said in another direction.....


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2020)

Sablesword said:


> Bondage stories that leave out the SM.
> That's what I try to write myself, because whenever I look for bondage-without-SM stories written by others I feel like the character in the Monty Python spam skit.
> 
> Me: Don't you have any bondage stories without SM?
> Others: Well, there's this one that has SM, SM, SM, bondage, domination, and SM - it only has a _little_ SM in it...


You mean like gangster stories or that kind of stories with kidnapping, where bondage passes as mere part of the plot?


----------



## Sablesword (May 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You mean like gangster stories or that kind of stories with kidnapping, where bondage passes as mere part of the plot?



Not quite: That's a recognized sub-category ("Damsel in Distress"). Traditionally, in such stories, the bound captive is _threatened_ with all sorts of horrible things with a plot convention that the captive is rescued or escapes before they actually happen. A more recent convention is to show horrible things actually happening. My preference is for the opposite, for a tied-up female with the peril and distress parts left out. 

I try to do things that way in my own stories, but there seems to be this literary equivalent of a black hole that sucks plots into "Captives have mean and nasty and horrible things happen to them!" and it takes me an effort to avoid that even though I want to avoid that. 

"Hostage Corps" may be my most popular story, but it's not my favorite. It's in the darker part of my range. As it's my attempt at a "slave training story, I found I couldn't avoid putting SM into it, although I did do my best to subvert and sugarcoat the SM with humor.  It disturbs me to think that it's popular _because_ it's in the darker part of my range; lots of people wanted a sequel, and there were hints that they wanted one with even more of that SM stuff that I would prefer to avoid. When I did finally write a sequel ("The Charm of Shopping") I managed to leave out the SM - but that's a bad example to use here because the story is one of my "for money" pieces.

So I'll offer "Viper Madness" as an example instead. It's got a goblin slavegirl, the halfling master who owns her, and lots and lots of bondage. (Did I mention that it has lots of bondage?) But it's _comfy_ bondage. I did my very best to leave out any clue or hint of "master treats his slavegirl with harshness and cruelty" - and double especially any hint of harshness, cruelty, pain, humiliation, degradation, etc being in any way enjoyed by either the halfling master, his goblin slavegirl, or any of the other characters in the story.


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (May 19, 2020)

My favourite themes are Femdom and Lesdom, though I enjoy lesbian vanilla stories too. The thing is, when I read, be it NSFW or not, I want to enjoy what I read. An by enjoying it I mean that the story that I'm reading sticks with me, is thought provoking and well written. If I read a bad Lesdom story, for example, I won't enjoy it and for sure I won't find it sexy But, lets say, a heterosexual vanilla story, which is not something I'd find sexy, if well written and interesting, I'll love it anyway even if I don't find it appealing in the sexual aspect. So, to me, I don't mind the theme, just the quality and originality. I want something that surprises me, and that I feel that reading the story was time well spent. And if, in the case of NSFW, covers my erotic interests too, jackpot!


----------



## PublicMood (May 20, 2020)

definitely transformation. that's like my top kink.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 21, 2020)

Love transformation, sissy things, age regression, diapers, and things like that. As well as cock vore and unbirthing.


----------

